# boat limits?



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

my wife & i went canoeing down the rifle river in sterling last weekend with a group of friends. we had a great time. but there seemed to be about 4 times the people i've ever seen on the pine or pere marq.
not just canoes & kayaks, but canoes tied togather in groups of 4 or 5, tubes in groups of about 16. 
isn't there limits on the amount of people on the rivers?
or is that just on the pine & PM


----------



## neeso1aj (Aug 23, 2006)

just the pine and PM


----------

